# Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

